# Cowboys on a Plane!



## Brandon Hill (Dec 12, 2012)

I just blogged about my recent photo shoot for _Only Vegas. Nothin but cowboys on a plane!_

The Rodeo takes Flight


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## JodieM (Dec 12, 2012)

Great blog post. Loved seeing the storyboard and the explanation behind the finished image.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Brandon Hill (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> You've got to be happy getting a storyboard like that...and they've gotta be happy with an image that is practically identical to their concept...
> 
> Love the look, and i really like the 'hats in the overhead' shot!


 Thanks a lot, yeah the client ended up very happy with the result.  *whew.  It was definitely a great tool to have the storyboard ready to go, it made it very easy to work from and know exactly what to do to pull it off.  Thanks a lot STIC.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 12, 2012)

Next time, post an image or two in the thread to spark more interest for us to click going to your blog.  Pretty lame excersize on your part for trafficking to your blog.  You give nothing to entice the skeptical.

Another thing, many do not wish to travel outside the nice, warm and safe confines of TPF.


----------



## STIC (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------



## Brandon Hill (Dec 15, 2012)

STIC said:


> To be honest, it WAS worth looking...


 thank you kindly.  appreciate it.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Dec 15, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Next time, post an image or two in the thread to spark more interest for us to click going to your blog. Pretty lame excersize on your part for trafficking to your blog. You give nothing to entice the skeptical.
> 
> Another thing, many do not wish to travel outside the nice, warm and safe confines of TPF.


 I didn't know people needed the comfort of this forum as their only place for photography information. My attempt was not lameness, hence my ad photo sparked before you.


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

Tough shot to pull off and you did such a great job ..... the client will hire you again!


----------



## Brandon Hill (Dec 15, 2012)

Mully said:


> Tough shot to pull off and you did such a great job ..... the client will hire you again!


Thanks Mully.  And a mighty fine nick name you have. Maybe I should go by Hilly.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Dec 21, 2012)

yeehaw, the print ad spread is hot off the presses.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Jan 3, 2013)

STIC said:


> ...




thanks.  i think?  I don't know all the forum lingo.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 3, 2013)

odd, STIC appears to have gone and edited all his old posts to "..." and hasn't been on since. I appears like he may have been offended in a different thread or something...

That is a great article, the final product turned out excellent, and I enjoyed seeing all the setup/storyboarding as well. congrats!


----------



## invisible (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome concept and impeccable execution. Me like.


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 22, 2013)

Fantastic! Very creative and visually stimulating. I was immediately snared into reading the story behind it! Nice work. I bm'd the blog.


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 25, 2013)

I like it, and really liked reading about how it all came about.

But ya know, the _real _cowboys are driving, in trucks, hauling their horses....!


----------



## jaguaraz (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your process with us.  I loved both the idea and the execution.


----------

